# Beyond Six Pack Abs ? Part 2



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In part two of our interview with coach David Grisaffi, you’ll learn how to get rid of a “pooch belly”, how to regain your strength and stomach muscularity after a c-section, how to flatten your abs after menopause, what kinds of cardio are best for flat abs, how to increase your energy almost instantly, the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

